# eating bamboo



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

why is my 2 year old pigeon nibbling on my lucky bamboo leaves, its quite a sight really very beautiful if i ever have the right time to take a picture , but i find it odd that it does that , does anyone know why ?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Because you do not provide them with fresh, wholesome leafy Greens to eat.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

O_O i didnt know he needed greens ! what kind he never dhowed an interest in plants before now


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chards and lettuce are good to give them I believe.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

how do i make it eat it ? it doesent show much interest in it


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's something they have to get used to. Like peanuts - they don't show much interest in them at first, but once they get the taste, they love them!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeh pigeons eat grass as well, regular grass u find outside...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a planter of garlic chives next to the aviary and they love to shred that to pieces!


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

my pigeon goes nuts over penuts,he get all agressive when i`m feeding him , must enjoy it alot


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I've never been able to get my pigeon to eat any kind of fresh greens. She really gets into whole grain or multigrain brown rice. Other than that, she eats dried lentils, dried split peas, dove feed, etc. I've offered all kinds of fresh things but she won't pay attention to them.


----------

